# GMC sierra Front end sagging



## GMC99 (Sep 6, 2002)

I just bought a 7.5 foot western Pro for my 1999 GMC sierra 1500 Z71. I bought the truck used, and the plow equipment was already installed(I had everything but the plow). The truck handles the plow fine, but the front end sags pretty bad. Is there anything I can buy to get the front end back up? I do know that the truck came from the factory when it was new with the plow prep package, (trans cooler, heavier duty shocks ETC.) So is there anything else I can do?

THANKS!!


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

Please do a search on this subject. I know this subject has been discussed before.
Let me be the first to say welcome to Plowsite. 
Mark K


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

GMC.....Check the sticker in your glovebox
for code letters VYU that is plow prep pkg.
If not you do have the Z-71 anyway so
that gets ya hd susp., extra rad. cooling ,
extra trans cooling, extra STEEL skid plates,
etc. As for front end sagging you can
crank up the torsion bars or go with timbren
load busters or the monroe brand helpers.
Heck i have a 2500 that sags too with plow
on ! Do you have a x-cab ? If so it will NOT
have plow prep. (GM warranty issues).
Welcome to plowsite !..Lots of help here
...geo


----------



## GMC99 (Sep 6, 2002)

*sonjaab---*

sonjaab---Hey thanks for the reply.. I just bought the truck about 4 months ago, it is an extended cab.. When I bought the truck I got a print out of the options that it has... It does have the Z71 package with all the goodies! It's got the heavy duty alternator and battery, the trans cooler, skid plates, and the lower geared rear end, ETC... Like I said when I bought the truck all the plow equipment was already on the truck(except for the plow) and from what I gathered from the dealer, the previous owner used the plow for personal use, not for commercial. How well do the timbrens work? From what I gathered from there website, all I have to do is remove the stock rubber bumbers from the truck, and replace them with the new ones!?!?!?! THANKS for your help!!!!!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

On my Ford, the Timbrens took about twenty minutes per side, the hardest part of the job was pulling the wheel for access. I'm very happy with their performance.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

99.....Cool your already there ! Do a quick search function
on timbren or monroe lsc (?) helpers. Its been discussed
and many different opinions on them. Save time
searching this site. I had a 97 xcab 1500 and it
didn,t sag as much as my 01 2500. Go figure !
Good luck and pray for snow EVERYDAY ! after
the BBQ so we can all make lotsa $$$$$ this winter !
.....geo

BTW: you prob. only have the 110 amp alternator
tho. I have had a few die on me ! Make sure if it 
does go with the 130 amp one !


----------

